# replacement cutting edge



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

What kind of prices are you guys paying for 8" straight blade cutting edges for fisher plows.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I think the standard is 6", unless your running a municiple series. I just paid $83 or something close to that.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I was quited $197 from 1 place and 135 from another. I didn't ask which one it was. Seemed high to me.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I pay $140 now...I used to pay about $85 three years ago but my supplier said that steel have gone up drastically in the last few years. I personally think it's bullsh!t but what can you do? Chalk it up to the cost of doing business... :crying:


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

all of our steel is going to china so it can cost more and come back with lead paint on it...


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

$123.00 with new bolts.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i don't have any fishers but i have been using road grader edges for two years now and they wear great. just got an CAT 8' wed for $120. they are 6" and 5/8" thick and they will last three times as long. if you don't want to buy new you can usually find used ones for free or scrap price.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

If a person runs multiple plows here's what we do. I've contacted steel suppliers and have bought regular 6" x 1/2" steel stock. I cut it and drill holes using the old edge as template. I can buy grade 8 bolts cheaper than in a bolt "kit" from Western, Etc. Only problem is I cannot do the square punched holes so I have regular bolts in my blades. I cannot tell the difference when plowing-plow rolls snow just the same and I've saved over $35 per edge even after considering my time spent.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Sno4U;485084 said:


> If a person runs multiple plows here's what we do. I've contacted steel suppliers and have bought regular 6" x 1/2" steel stock. I cut it and drill holes using the old edge as template. I can buy grade 8 bolts cheaper than in a bolt "kit" from Western, Etc. Only problem is I cannot do the square punched holes so I have regular bolts in my blades. I cannot tell the difference when plowing-plow rolls snow just the same and I've saved over $35 per edge even after considering my time spent.


is the regular stock your buying high carbon steel? if not doesn't it wear out fast?


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

How much did that equipment cost? So you could cut and drill thru that stuff? That must be nice.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

NJ Plowman;462240 said:


> I pay $140 now...I used to pay about $85 three years ago but my supplier said that steel have gone up drastically in the last few years. I personally think it's bullsh!t but what can you do? Chalk it up to the cost of doing business... :crying:


Steel increased drastically over the last few years. You can use Meyer edges on Fisher, same bolt pattern.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

trust me on the road grader edges, they work better and are cheeper.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We buy are cutting edges direct from the manufacturer and they will make any size you want with any bolt spacing. They also make grader cutting edges as Jay talked about and every other cutting edge you can think of. They also will make your cutting edge with a carbide edge and that stuff lasts forever in a parking lot.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

JD Dave;485373 said:


> We buy are cutting edges direct from the manufacturer and they will make any size you want with any bolt spacing. They also make grader cutting edges as Jay talked about and every other cutting edge you can think of. They also will make your cutting edge with a carbide edge and that stuff lasts forever in a parking lot.


hey JD dave we have about 20 of the 4' x 3/4"carbide edges(used). i was thinkin about cutting them in half (2')and bolting them to the ends of the plow(over the existing edge). would this work well?


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

scitown;485187 said:


> How much did that equipment cost? So you could cut and drill thru that stuff? That must be nice.


I've already had the tools for a few years now, for other projects that I've done. I've made my own heavy duty mulch cart, leaf plow for a Z turn, leaf collection box for a 1 ton and fixed many other things.So, I make use of them. I know the cutting edges are not carbide but, they seem to last long enough for my purposes. I've usually be able to get about 3-4 seasons out of each edge.
Also I did not make my own for my 1 V plow-that 1 I bought after market which strangely enough came from Canada!
What; can't we make anything here in the U.S.A.?


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

$143 for 4' blades and $156 for the 5' ones.
This piece of equipment takes 2 of the 4' ones and 1 of the 5' ones for a total of 13' or $442 each time I have to replace them.


----------

